# speedometer



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone,

How can I fix my speedometer? What mag wheels size do you recomend for Nissan Sentra 1988 model?

Thanks,
Fortis68


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

you would get more help if you posted this in the Sentra section.


----------

